# AMD Catalyst 11.1 WHQL and 11.1a Hotfix Formally Announced



## btarunr (Jan 26, 2011)

AMD today formally introduced Catalyst 11.1 WHQL software suite and Catalyst 11.1a Hotfix update. AMD Catalyst installs drivers and system software for ATI/AMD Radeon graphics processors (HD 2000 series and above), AMD chipset integrated graphics, and other ATI multimedia products. The Catalyst 11.1 WHQL finalizes the new Catalyst Control Center (referred to so far as CCC2), as the default control center, which simplifies control for mainstream and advanced users. It also formally introduces support for OpenGL 4.1. Catalyst 11.1 WHQL adds performance updates to F1 2010 and Left 4 Dead 2, the performance increments are more for the HD 6000 series GPUs. Next up is the 11.1a Hotfix update, which packs all the features of 11.1, plus performance improvements for Radeon HD 6000 series GPUs. It also adds new tessellation level controls. A number of Catalyst AI texture filtering updates are also added.

*DOWNLOAD:*
AMD Catalyst 11.1 WHQL
Catalyst 11.1a Hotfix Update

A list of changes follows.


*Highlights of the AMD Catalyst 11.1 Windows release include:* 

New Features: 
The new Catalyst Control Center
o The new Catalyst Control Center enables a simplified user experience to help users get the most out of their AMD product
o Easily enable 3D settings to enhance game image quality
o Setup multiple displays to increase productivity
o Adjust power settings to increase battery life
o Supports two unique views - designed for mainstream and advanced users
o User Interface dynamically updates based on available AMD hardware
Support for OpenGL 4.1
o New features introduced in OpenGL 4.1
o Full compatibility with OpenGL ES 2.0 APIs for easier porting between mobile and desktop platforms
o The ability to query and load a binary for shader program objects to save re-compilation time
o The capability to bind programs individually to programmable stages for programming flexibility
o 64-bit floating-point component vertex shader inputs for higher geometric precision
o Multiple viewports for a rendering surface for increased rendering flexibility
Performance highlights: 
 F1 2010:
o Performance increases up to 12% on AMD Radeon HD 6900 and AMD Radeon HD 6800 Series single card configurations with anisotropic filtering and anti-aliasing disabled.
o Performance increases up to 10% on ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series single card configurations with anisotropic filtering and anti-aliasing disabled.
 Left 4 Dead 2:
o Performance increases up to 17% on AMD Radeon HD 6800 Series single and Crossfire configurations with anisotropic filtering and anti-aliasing disabled.
o Performance increases up to 8% on AMD Radeon HD 6900 Series single configurations with anisotropic filtering and anti-aliasing disabled.
*Highlights of the AMD Catalyst 11.1a Hotfix include:* 
 Performance improvements for the AMD Radeon HD 6800 & HD 6900 series in a number of applications
 Catalyst Control Center - New Tessellation controls
 Gives users full control over the tessellation levels used in applications
 Catalyst AI Texture Filtering updates
 The Quality setting has now been improved to match the High Quality setting in all respects but one; it enables an optimization that limits tri-linear anisotropic filtering to areas surrounding texture mipmap level transitions, while doing bilinear anisotropic filtering elsewhere. This optimization offers a way to improve filtering performance without visibly affecting image quality
 The Performance setting has also been updated to address comments about the sharpness of the default Quality setting causing shimmering in certain cases. It now provides a smoother filtering option that eliminates most shimmering while preserving the improved detail provided by anisotropic filtering. 

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## meran (Jan 26, 2011)

why why why still no MLAA no tesselation contorls for the poor 5xxx owners :shadedshu


----------



## erocker (Jan 26, 2011)

meran said:


> why why why still no MLAA no tesselation contorls for the poor 5xxx owners :shadedshu



10.10e.


----------



## scope54 (Jan 26, 2011)

hotfix has the options available for me (HD 5850)


----------



## DannibusX (Jan 26, 2011)

The hotfix has the MLAA options


----------



## semantics (Jan 26, 2011)

i'm fine with no mlaa imo it just makes the screen all blury it's not nice and crisp, i rather have the jadedness and crawling mlaa on my screen makes me feel like it's out of focus in some guys i play.


----------



## Delta6326 (Jan 26, 2011)

Well i haven't updated my drivers sense 10.9 so i think im going to up date now. time to download


----------



## leonard_222003 (Jan 26, 2011)

improvements bla bla bla
I reached a point when gaming is not so important and some support for adobe cs5 suite or vegas pro or edius or anything could be helpfull , no matter what graphic card you get from Ati they don't have the extra things Nvidia has like export  a damn project/movie in half the time it would take if only cpu was used.
When i gamed a lot i felt physx is not so important and those few extra fixes and stability Nvidia always had in front of Ati wasn't such a big deal but now i'm just sick of waiting  maybe in the new driver Ati would implement some support for GPU encoding in pro edititing software , or some gamers would think maybe some physics platform would come from the new driver , promises that keep going for years.
My graphic card is a bit old and i will go to green camp not even looking back.


----------



## DannibusX (Jan 26, 2011)

Shouldn't you be using a workstation card for that kind of support?  I'm sure these drivers are aimed directly at the gaming market and not the professional graphics market.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 26, 2011)

^ Seriously.


----------



## Delta6326 (Jan 26, 2011)

I just installed and got this says its still my 10.9?


----------



## Delta6326 (Jan 26, 2011)

after uninstalling and reinstalling im getting this message any ideas how to fix this?


----------



## T3RM1N4L D0GM4 (Jan 26, 2011)

Delta6326 said:


> I just installed and got this says its still my 10.9?
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110126/Capture0070.jpg



My installation says 10.8 lol





old driver i used was 10.10, sounds fun


----------



## kajson (Jan 26, 2011)

anyone installed the hotfix on a 4xxx card?

Are MLAA options maybe by some fluke oww enabled on 48xx series? 

*hopes*


----------



## hardcoreimpulse (Jan 26, 2011)

i get a lot of ati2dvag BSOD's daily


----------



## SvB4EvA (Jan 27, 2011)

6950 owner. I first installed 11.1 and ran some benches, same performance. Then tried 11.1a, got a BSOD during install, had to manually remove every little piece of crap from ATI from my computer. Finally got 11.1a installed, ran some benches, decent performance increase. For an example in 3DMark11 went from P5232 marks to P5402 marks.

As for people seeing weird Catalyst versions, mine says 10.12. Try completely uninstalling all ATI drivers/files before installing either of these new ones.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 27, 2011)

leonard_222003 said:


> improvements bla bla bla
> I reached a point when gaming is not so important and some support for adobe cs5 suite or vegas pro or edius or anything could be helpfull , no matter what graphic card you get from Ati they don't have the extra things Nvidia has like export  a damn project/movie in half the time it would take if only cpu was used.
> When i gamed a lot i felt physx is not so important and those few extra fixes and stability Nvidia always had in front of Ati wasn't such a big deal but now i'm just sick of waiting  maybe in the new driver Ati would implement some support for GPU encoding in pro edititing software , or some gamers would think maybe some physics platform would come from the new driver , promises that keep going for years.
> My graphic card is a bit old and i will go to green camp not even looking back.



GPU support is up to the program, not ATI.


ATI supports direct compute and openCL, so if these pro editing programs wanted to get ATI hardware acceleration, its entirely possible... but they want their Nvidia sponsorship.


----------



## twistedneck (Jan 27, 2011)

FYI - even if you install the fire gl drivers ati cards dont support any of adobe stuff.. and open cl is still very weak.

11.1 worked great, tried 11.1a and it crashed my system to blue screen.. few reboots and reinstalls later it gives me an error when running ccc.  so i totally use every driver cleaner and uninstall known to mankind only finding that 11.1a (like 10.12a) and several other drivers simply dont work.  back to 11.1, hope the enhancements were not that great for 69xx cards since i have one and can't use em.

fyi i did totally reinstall windows and the same exact thing happened so the ccc installer just does not like my setup - mini-itx, i5 760, 6950.


----------



## twistedneck (Jan 27, 2011)

SvB4EvA said:


> 6950 owner. I first installed 11.1 and ran some benches, same performance. Then tried 11.1a, got a BSOD during install, had to manually remove every little piece of crap from ATI from my computer. Finally got 11.1a installed, ran some benches, decent performance increase. For an example in 3DMark11 went from P5232 marks to P5402 marks.
> 
> As for people seeing weird Catalyst versions, mine says 10.12. Try completely uninstalling all ATI drivers/files before installing either of these new ones.



SAme thing happened to me but i never got 11.1a installed even after trying it on a fresh system no less!!  and of course muiltple tries on a cleaned up system and yes i even used the new version of sh1tcleaner and that works wonders but still wont help this system.  maybe those nice performance gains will be available in 11.2 hey isn't that what i said about 10.12?


----------



## Divide Overflow (Jan 27, 2011)

It is reporting that it is Catalyst 10.10 on my system.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 27, 2011)

Divide Overflow said:


> It is reporting that it is Catalyst 10.10 on my system.



i've said this half a dozen times in the last half hour... AMD hotfixes RARELY include a version number. it always shows as the last official driver you had installed.


----------



## SvB4EvA (Jan 27, 2011)

twistedneck said:


> SAme thing happened to me but i never got 11.1a installed even after trying it on a fresh system no less!!  and of course muiltple tries on a cleaned up system and yes i even used the new version of sh1tcleaner and that works wonders but still wont help this system.  maybe those nice performance gains will be available in 11.2 hey isn't that what i said about 10.12?



That sucks man... :shadedshu It didnt take too much effort for me to get 11.1a working, but ATI really needs to get their drivers together... My last ATI card was a Rage128, yea that long ago, cause I said I would never buy their crap again since their drivers were always a problem for me.

Hope you can get them working, cause the performance increase is pretty good.


----------



## jlewis02 (Jan 27, 2011)

I will stick with 10.11


----------



## Divide Overflow (Jan 27, 2011)

Mussels said:


> i've said this half a dozen times in the last half hour... AMD hotfixes RARELY include a version number. it always shows as the last official driver you had installed.



I understand for hotfixes, but the driver downloaded directly from AMD does not identify itself as a "hotfix".  These are the latest official full Catalyst drivers.

http://sites.amd.com/us/game/downloads/Pages/radeon_win7-64.aspx

Perhaps it's just nit-picking, but when a company can't get something as basic as the version number correct, it doesn't fill you with confidence in the quality of the rest of their code...


----------



## SvB4EvA (Jan 27, 2011)

Divide Overflow said:


> I understand for hotfixes, but the driver downloaded directly from AMD does not identify itself as a "hotfix".  These are the latest official full Catalyst drivers.
> 
> http://sites.amd.com/us/game/downloads/Pages/radeon_win7-64.aspx



Hes talking about 11.1a, which is still beta.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 27, 2011)

yes, i was talking about 11.1a


I just upgraded to 11.1 official, and YES it does have this problem.
STRANGELY something is up with 11.1a - mine thinks its 10.10 now (10.12 was what i had last)


----------



## SvB4EvA (Jan 27, 2011)

Mussels said:


> yes, i was talking about 11.1a
> 
> 
> I just upgraded to 11.1 official, and YES it does have this problem.
> STRANGELY something is up with 11.1a - mine thinks its 10.10 now (10.12 was what i had last)



I have the 11.1a drivers installed. Everything looks right to me. or, am I missing something?


----------



## Mussels (Jan 27, 2011)

SvB4EvA said:


> I have the 11.1a drivers installed. Everything looks right to me. or, am I missing something?
> 
> http://i254.photobucket.com/albums/hh120/SvB4EvA/4373568.png?t=1296101953



the CCC still says 10.12, thats what im talking about. or in my case, 10.10


----------



## trickson (Jan 27, 2011)

And the problems start to pile up . What a set of horrible drivers they have written once again from 10.11 to 10.12 to the debacle of the 11.1 ! Really great job there ATI !


----------



## Mussels (Jan 27, 2011)

all they've done is fecked up the version numbers, and some problems crossfire users are having.

overall its not that terrible.







heaven forbid that i forget what drivers i'm actually on (this is after a complete uninstall, driver cleaner, reboot, new install, reboot)


----------



## SvB4EvA (Jan 27, 2011)

Mussels said:


> the CCC still says 10.12, thats what im talking about. or in my case, 10.10





Mussels said:


> all they've done is fecked up the version numbers, and some problems crossfire users are having.
> 
> overall its not that terrible.
> 
> heaven forbid that i forget what drivers i'm actually on (this is after a complete uninstall, driver cleaner, reboot, new install, reboot)



Yea, I see that now Mussels. I'm now wondering if people using 11.1 are seeing incorrect version numbers too, or if its just 11.1a.


----------



## holy_ (Jan 27, 2011)

SvB4EvA said:


> Yea, I see that now Mussels. I'm now wondering if people using 11.1 are seeing incorrect version numbers too, or if its just 11.1a.



I installed 11.1 and have 10.11 version number...


----------



## SvB4EvA (Jan 27, 2011)

holy_ said:


> I installed 11.1 and have 10.11 version number...



ahhh, so its across the board with bad version numbers. thx holy


----------



## trickson (Jan 27, 2011)

I think it is more than just bad version #'s I think they are totally fucked up ! They seem to be in a rush and not focused at all . ATI needs to step up there game or they will be loosing some fine folks to nvidia .


----------



## 95Viper (Jan 27, 2011)

Someone (a programmer) over at ATi did not do their job, as they forgot to change the version number.

Easily fixed with a registry edit, if it is bothering anyone.

The only thing that matters is the version numbers of the drivers and ccc.


----------



## Imsochobo (Jan 27, 2011)

works fine for me.
ran the preview driver before.

5850


----------



## Zubasa (Jan 27, 2011)

trickson said:


> I think it is more than just bad version #'s I think they are totally fucked up ! They seem to be in a rush and not focused at all . ATI needs to step up there game or they will be loosing some fine folks to nvidia .


Fxxked up or not, at lease these drivers don't have video playback problems that the 10.10e has.
So far the only thing that is fxxked up is the version number.


----------



## SvB4EvA (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm really disappointed they didnt fix the issue with flash video playing and clock speeds.


----------



## Bundy (Jan 27, 2011)

Mussels said:


> all they've done is fecked up the version numbers, and some problems crossfire users are having.
> 
> overall its not that terrible.
> 
> ...



I agree _somewhat_ that this isn't that terrible. A comparison of thread topics on TPU would still indicate that nvidia has less driver issues though. It is makes AMD look less professional IMO.


----------



## Cheeseball (Jan 27, 2011)

Argh, 11.1a is shit on my setup. BSOD on two reference HD 5770s.  Going back to 10.6.

And this was with a pure clean up using DriverSweeper. :shadedshu WTF is ATI doing?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 27, 2011)

Mussels said:


> i've said this half a dozen times in the last half hour... AMD hotfixes RARELY include a version number. it always shows as the last official driver you had installed.



If it does then you didn't properly uninstall the last drivers before the new ones.



Cheeseball said:


> Argh, 11.1a is shit on my setup. BSOD on two reference HD 5770s.  Going back to 10.6.
> 
> And this was with a pure clean up using DriverSweeper. :shadedshu WTF is ATI doing?



Just stay with 10.10e. Ever since the 6xxx series hit the market all the drivers have been shit for the 5xxx series.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 27, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> If it does then you didn't properly uninstall the last drivers before the new ones.
> 
> 
> 
> Just stay with 10.10e. Ever since the 6xxx series hit the market all the drivers have been shit for the 5xxx series.



i did a driver sweeper and everything with 10.11 and it still shows as 10.10... there is some leftover weirdness in these drivers. I'm wondering if its just 10.10 in the package, at least for 5K users


----------



## TAViX (Jan 27, 2011)

Yeah, the 10.10e drivers are working flawlessly. No need for upgrades, since there is no real improvement in ANY game for 5*** series...


----------



## Mussels (Jan 27, 2011)

TAViX said:


> Yeah, the 10.10e drivers are working flawlessly. No need for upgrades, since there is no real improvement in ANY game for 5*** series...



10.10e break starcraft II. that is not flawless.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 27, 2011)

Mussels said:


> 10.10e break starcraft II. that is not flawless.



Meh. No real gamer would be caught dead playing starcraft anyway.


----------



## trickson (Jan 27, 2011)

Cheeseball said:


> Argh, 11.1a is shit on my setup. BSOD on two reference HD 5770s.  Going back to 10.6.
> 
> And this was with a pure clean up using DriverSweeper. :shadedshu WTF is ATI doing?



Man you got lucky it fucked me over so bad it took my OS with it after the 3rd BSOD !


----------



## bogie (Jan 27, 2011)

TAViX said:


> Yeah, the 10.10e drivers are working flawlessly. No need for upgrades, since there is no real improvement in ANY game for 5*** series...



Work perfectly for me too but i don't play starcraft. I'm staying on 10.10e


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 27, 2011)

trickson said:


> Man you got lucky it fucked me over so bad it took my OS with it after the 3rd BSOD !



Yup. They killed my old install too after 1 BSOD. Im sticking with 10.10e until I get a new GPU


----------



## SvB4EvA (Jan 27, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> They killed my old install too after 1 BSOD.



Of windows?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 27, 2011)

SvB4EvA said:


> Of windows?



Yup. Some BSOD's can be a bitch.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 27, 2011)

would be nice if they increased the 5850crossfire performance as they are the ones more prone to driver issues rather then single cards


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jan 27, 2011)

Regarding the Catalyst version.  I noticed that not updating earlier, and found a registry entry containing the value.

Changed it to an empty string hoping it would force an update upon driver installation.  But now it just stays blank.

As I recall, the number after atiumdag does get updated and is what is really important. I think.


----------



## trickson (Jan 27, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Yup. They killed my old install too after 1 BSOD. Im sticking with 10.10e until I get a new GPU



WOW sorry to hear this . I am glad I am not the only one having serious issues with these ATI crap drivers . But not glad your OS was fucked up like mine . Man ATI seems to be far off there game as of late . How many more drivers do you think will be out in the next month or so ? I be at least 3 more ! What a fucking joke ATI has really dropped the ball !


----------



## twistedneck (Jan 28, 2011)

trickson said:


> WOW sorry to hear this . I am glad I am not the only one having serious issues with these ATI crap drivers . But not glad your OS was fucked up like mine . Man ATI seems to be far off there game as of late . How many more drivers do you think will be out in the next month or so ? I be at least 3 more ! What a fucking joke ATI has really dropped the ball !



I know, its almost as if they can't control this beast the 69xx series.  What are the big issues that cause these driver problems?  is it different OS, hardware combos, what is the hardest part of writing a driver?


----------



## trickson (Jan 28, 2011)

twistedneck said:


> I know, its almost as if they can't control this beast the 69xx series.  What are the big issues that cause these driver problems?  is it different OS, hardware combos, what is the hardest part of writing a driver?



What ever it is they have a huge issue and some really lazy programmers IMHO . Having to turn out driver update and hot fix after hot fix kinda seems a tad fucked up to me .


----------



## m4gicfour (Jan 28, 2011)

JF-AMD...

I noticed you're browsing this thread. I'm having the version # issue as well. mine says 10.12.

Any thoughts on whats going on?

Edit

I realize it's not your department, but as someone who works at AMD, perhaps you are in contact with the graphics division in some form or with QA, R&D, etc and could pick somebody's brain, somebody who IS involved with this stuff.

If you were so inclined, of course


----------



## SvB4EvA (Jan 28, 2011)

m4gicfour said:


> JF-AMD...
> 
> I noticed you're browsing this thread. I'm having the version # issue as well. mine says 10.12.
> 
> ...



I'd like to know too. Seems its wide spread, and I havent seen a single report from some one having the correct version numbers.


----------



## trickson (Jan 28, 2011)

LOL ! what a debacle !!! LOL . I love my HD5770's though ! Not so much ATI's programing team . LOL . I can't help but laugh about this any more  .


----------



## SvB4EvA (Jan 28, 2011)

trickson said:


> LOL ! what a debacle !!! LOL . I love my HD5770's though ! Not so much ATI's programing team . LOL . I can't help but laugh about this any more  .



For what its worth, even tho I had to spend like half an hour to figure out what to install and the version numbers are incorrect, I did get a pretty serious performance increase. I'm talking upgrading to the next level of card type of increase. That type of increase from (free) software alone is very nice.


----------



## trickson (Jan 28, 2011)

SvB4EvA said:


> For what its worth, even tho I had to spend like half an hour to figure out what to install and the version numbers are incorrect, I did get a pretty serious performance increase. I'm talking upgrading to the next level of card type of increase. That type of increase from (free) software alone is very nice.



Cool . I am however going to wait ( I know it will not be long ) till they come out with the HOT FIX to these drivers then I will try them LOL ! Maybe the 11.2's will be better LOL .


----------



## SvB4EvA (Jan 28, 2011)

trickson said:


> Cool . I am however going to wait ( I know it will not be long ) till they come out with the HOT FIX to these drivers then I will try them LOL ! Maybe the 11.2's will be better LOL .



We can only hope...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 28, 2011)

Ya know I have NEVER had a problem with ATI drivers untill 10.11 and up. Ever since they started 69/68xx series enhancements.


----------



## Bundy (Jan 28, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Ya know I have NEVER had a problem with ATI drivers untill 10.11 and up. Ever since they started 69/68xx series enhancements.



For me, I was ok until I did a steam driver update - unrecoverable BSOD. Had to reinstall the OS. I changed then from Vista to Win 7 and have not found a fully stable driver since (10.10)


----------



## SvB4EvA (Jan 28, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Ya know I have NEVER had a problem with ATI drivers untill 10.11 and up. Ever since they started 69/68xx series enhancements.



I have since 1998.  Starting with my Rage128 which was plagued by bad drivers.

I'm neither a NV or ATI fanboy... I have been spreading the wealth for 13-14 years. In that time ive owned about ~4 ATI cards and about ~3 NV. Maybe I don't remember, but I just cant recall ever having a driver problem with an NV card. Maybe I just lucked out and had an NV card every time their drivers were excellent.

I even remember promising myself to never buy ATI again in 1998. Obviously that didn't happen.  I kinda just go with the best "bang for the buck" card at the time I want to upgrade. Just so happens the 6950 with the ability to run the 6970 BIOS won this battle a few weeks ago when my GTX 260 started to seem iffy.

These latest drivers are working fine for me now (11.1a). It took a BSOD to get them installed, but the promised performance increase is there for sure. Tho something as simple as incorrect version numbers is embarrassing to say the least.

I hope the next hotfix or driver version from ATI/AMD is a homerun, they sure need it right about now.


----------



## simlariver (Jan 28, 2011)

This is the first time I had to use Driver sweeper. I was unable to upgrade CCC, I still had the old one after 11.1 package install ...

I am good now, but really disappointed.

Driver Sweeper


----------



## Jack Doph (Jan 28, 2011)

Rather amazing to read so many horror stories with the latest round of drivers :/
The only thing I needed to do was install 11.1 (not the hotfix) and then did a repair-install of the Stream SDK (v2.3).
I have all options available on my HD5850 (MLAA/Tessellation/etc.) via CCC and have noticed an average performance increase of about 10% across the board in ALL apps & games.
Furthermore.. all fonts look great again, which were screwy in the last couple of releases (for me at least).

The version number IS incorrect though, so it'll be interesting to see how soon AMD will get their collective fingers out


----------



## SvB4EvA (Jan 28, 2011)

Jack Doph said:


> Rather amazing to read so many horror stories with the latest round of drivers :/
> The only thing I needed to do was install 11.1 (not the hotfix) and then did a repair-install of the Stream SDK (v2.3).
> I have all options available on my HD5850 (MLAA/Tessellation/etc.) via CCC and have noticed an average performance increase of about 10% across the board in ALL apps & games.
> Furthermore.. all fonts look great again, which were screwy in the last couple of releases (for me at least).
> ...



screen shot of version numbers!


----------



## Jack Doph (Jan 28, 2011)

Sure thing.
I did say _the version number is still wrong_ 

http://img255.imageshack.us/f/ati111driver.jpg/


MLAA/Tessellation/etc.:

http://img600.imageshack.us/f/ati111driver2.jpg/

HD5850 screenie:

http://img593.imageshack.us/img593/9047/hd5850screenie.gif

OK..images not showing, so the links instead :/


----------



## leonard_222003 (Jan 29, 2011)

Mussels said:


> GPU support is up to the program, not ATI.
> 
> 
> ATI supports direct compute and openCL, so if these pro editing programs wanted to get ATI hardware acceleration, its entirely possible... but they want their Nvidia sponsorship.



But me as end user of these products  ( video cards ) i don't need to care why this doesn't happen for Ati EVER , there is not a single pro video editing app accelerated by Ati properly (gpu encoding ) , there is not a single game with physics on Ati's platform , what should i do ? blame Adobe , Edius , Sony , Avid , Microsoft , Ubisoft , Electronic Arts , THQ , Eidos ......etc. about everyone that is important.
Adobe said they wanted to include Ati's Stream acceleration but it's not ready at all , proof it's not ready at all even now is the lack of any usefull application , even their own encoding application Avivo doesn't use the GPU , i tried it and the gpu isnt used at all and the end result is always very bad.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 29, 2011)

leonard_222003 said:


> But me as end user of these products  ( video cards ) i don't need to care why this doesn't happen for Ati EVER , there is not a single pro video editing app accelerated by Ati properly (gpu encoding ) , there is not a single game with physics on Ati's platform , what should i do ? blame Adobe , Edius , Sony , Avid , Microsoft , Ubisoft , Electronic Arts , THQ , Eidos ......etc. about everyone that is important.
> Adobe said they wanted to include Ati's Stream acceleration but it's not ready at all , proof it's not ready at all even now is the lack of any usefull application , even their own encoding application Avivo doesn't use the GPU , i tried it and the gpu isnt used at all and the end result is always very bad.



unfortunately support for ATi stream is very poor at best. and it doesnt help that CUDA is so popular not just for Folders but also for developers.

Cyberlink Esspresso is the only program that ive seen to use ATi Stream for video encoding. but when i used it with 2 4870s it really didnt make much difference at all asside from a flashing ATi logo telling i was using ATi stream. but it did use a little processesing power from my cards - just not 90-100% of it.

I think the market will continue on its current path and will be very slow to adopt STREAM over CUDA. at this stage in time its probably a lot easier and quicker to code stuff for CUDA as CUDA has been widey available for quite a few years now.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 29, 2011)

leonard_222003 said:


> But me as end user of these products  ( video cards ) i don't need to care why this doesn't happen for Ati EVER , there is not a single pro video editing app accelerated by Ati properly (gpu encoding ) , there is not a single game with physics on Ati's platform , what should i do ? blame Adobe , Edius , Sony , Avid , Microsoft , Ubisoft , Electronic Arts , THQ , Eidos ......etc. about everyone that is important.
> Adobe said they wanted to include Ati's Stream acceleration but it's not ready at all , proof it's not ready at all even now is the lack of any usefull application , even their own encoding application Avivo doesn't use the GPU , i tried it and the gpu isnt used at all and the end result is always very bad.



then again, there is less than a dozen games that actually use hardware accelerated physics (PhysX) on nvidia atm as well. They're all single threaded CPU driven.

I agree that ATI do need to get some hardware accelerated apps out there, but hey - they support the open standards of OpenCL and DirectCompute... but no devs want an open standard. they'd rather get a nice sponsorship from nvidia to do things in a proprietary way.


----------



## jlewis02 (Jan 30, 2011)

Nothing but problems with the drivers going back to 10.11


----------



## Cheeseball (Jan 30, 2011)

Mussels said:


> I agree that ATI do need to get some hardware accelerated apps out there, but hey - they support the open standards of OpenCL and DirectCompute... but no devs want an open standard. they'd rather get a nice sponsorship from nvidia to do things in a proprietary way.



That's because ATI's implementation of OpenCL is not fully compliant and *really slow*. (e.g. not treating certain functions as 128-bit types but as dual 64-bit, which is wrong)

DirectCompute is stupid because it's not multi-platform, which is just as restrictive as the proprietary way.

Basically what CUDA does is add functions (which are also Stream-compatible, but slower on AMD cards) to the existing OpenCL specification. It's just like NVIDIA's OpenGL extensions. This alone makes it easier for developers to make applications that work on Intel, AMD, and NVIDIA hardware.


----------



## TAViX (Feb 1, 2011)

Mussels said:


> i did a driver sweeper and everything with 10.11 and it still shows as 10.10... there is some leftover weirdness in these drivers. I'm wondering if its just 10.10 in the package, at least for 5K users



I did the same thing and shows the same 10.10. The thing is the previews settings are also there. So the Drive Sweeper sucks! It only deletes files but not the reg entries. Anyone knows a better tool?? shadedshu


----------



## DTV DRAGON (Feb 1, 2011)

Hey guys.. nice to see everyone again!! I thought I would check out to see if there are any driver updates and ran across this thread, I think iam at 10.2 or close to it, Iam wondering if you can tell me if it will be a good idea for me to go to 11.1a?? Ive tried to do some reading but not one of my better days! but this will help me get my mind of things, please advice  thanx people!!!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 1, 2011)

DTV DRAGON said:


> Hey guys.. nice to see everyone again!! I thought I would check out to see if there are any driver updates and ran across this thread, I think iam at 10.2 or close to it, Iam wondering if you can tell me if it will be a good idea for me to go to 11.1a?? Ive tried to do some reading but not one of my better days! but this will help me get my mind of things, please advice  thanx people!!!



Since you have a 5870, Id suggest going with Cat 10.10e's their supposed to be the best set for 5xxx series cards


----------



## SvB4EvA (Feb 2, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Since you have a 5870, Id suggest going with Cat 10.10e's their supposed to be the best set for 5xxx series cards



I'd have to agree with this from all I have read.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 2, 2011)

except for starcraft II, which they break.


i'm on 11.1's with a 5870 and zero problems. every game runs fine.


----------



## DTV DRAGON (Feb 2, 2011)

thanx guys I will give it a try. as always its great comming back here to see whats new


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 2, 2011)

DTV DRAGON said:


> thanx guys I will give it a try. as always its great commking back here to see whats new



Its been a while


----------



## DTV DRAGON (Feb 2, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Its been a while



ya I know..nice to see ya brandon,


----------



## TAViX (Feb 3, 2011)

Is it me, or with this drivers, when watching a movie or something, the GPU usage goes to 99% and also the freqs go to full 3D speed?!? And I'm not using any hardware acc for playing movies, just the humble Media Player Classic...


----------



## Jack Doph (Feb 3, 2011)

TAViX said:


> Is it me, or with this drivers, when watching a movie or something, the GPU usage goes to 99% and also the freqs go to full 3D speed?!? And I'm not using any hardware acc for playing movies, just the humble Media Player Classic...



No such issues here mate :/


----------



## TAViX (Feb 3, 2011)

Check again. It seems that this issue appears only if the MLAA function is activated in CCC. Strange.
I have a 5870 card...


----------



## Jack Doph (Feb 3, 2011)

TAViX said:


> Check again. It seems that this issue appears only if the MLAA function is activated in CCC. Strange.
> I have a 5870 card...



I have MLAA enabled..
Usage hovers around 1% or less :/
*5850 user myself


----------



## TAViX (Feb 3, 2011)

do you have the 11.1a drivers installed??


----------



## Jack Doph (Feb 3, 2011)

TAViX said:


> do you have the 11.1a drivers installed??



No, just the 11.1 driver


----------



## TAViX (Feb 3, 2011)

exactly! You also don't have the MLAA option I think....


----------



## Mussels (Feb 3, 2011)

MLAA is working on your videos then, lol.


----------



## TAViX (Feb 3, 2011)

Mussels said:


> MLAA is working on your videos then, lol.



No. Only on Windows Media Player (which I don't use). On Media Player Classic or VLC doesn't work. I can easily tell because of corrupted subtitles and stuff (WMP only...). 

Besides on MPC I use Haaly Renderer not VRM9 or Overlay, so even if I make video graphics changes in CCC, doesn't show in MPC. Like I've said, only in Windows Media Player...


----------



## Mussels (Feb 3, 2011)

TAViX said:


> No. Only on Windows Media Player (which I don't use). On Media Player Classic or VLC doesn't work. I can easily tell because of corrupted subtitles and stuff (WMP only...).
> 
> Besides on MPC I use Hally Renderer not VRM9 or Overlay, so even if I make video graphics changes in CCC, doesn't show in MPC. Like I've said, only in Windows Media Player...



try EVR sync or something then.

just because you're not seeing a difference, doesnt mean its not TRYING to do it.


----------



## Jack Doph (Feb 3, 2011)

TAViX said:


> exactly! You also don't have the MLAA option I think....



Yes I do - I have posted this before..


----------



## TAViX (Feb 3, 2011)

The problem is NOT with the renders, the problem is that with the 10.10e and early drivers I didn't have the GPU usage and full 3D freq when I was watching movies or Youtube clips.  (with MLAA on, that is...)


----------

